# ملف رائع عن الالوان والصبغات



## abue tycer (3 يناير 2011)

ملف عن الصبغات والالوان الطبيعية والصناعية المستخدم في الصناعات الغذائية وغيرها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يناير 2011)

أقدم شكري وتقديري أخي أبو تيسير على هذا الجهد المبارك جازاك الله الكثير على جهدك الكبير ...


----------



## abue tycer (11 يناير 2011)

شكري لكم يا اخي مهندس المحبة وهذا الجهد خدمة للكل الاخوة المهندسين ........مع اجمل امنياتي بالتوفيق بعون الله تعالى


----------



## fouzi01 (11 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وسدد خطاك.
اللهم اجعل اعماله في ميزان حسناته.


----------



## empyrium (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## فلك نوح (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجدا ممنون


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## el7oot (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي علي المجهود


----------



## hussein2020 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب الشباسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو الافاده بكيفيه صناعه الفحم المضغوط مثل المستورد (سريع الاشتعال على شكل مكعب ) بمواصفات جيده واذا ممكن دراسه جدوى مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكككككككككككككور


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (8 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (15 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله جهودكم وجعله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## muhannad777 (25 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## علاوي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

رد: ملف رائع عن الالوان والصبغات


----------



## kenzybatman (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## miltronique (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (7 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## العبد ابوعبدالله (17 مارس 2015)

ماعم لاقي الملف


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (20 يونيو 2015)

:20:جزاك الله خيرا​:75:​


----------



## انس المصرى 2 (25 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله صدقة جارية لك


----------



## meddgt (26 سبتمبر 2015)

شكري لكم يا اخي مهندس​


----------

